# Prison Break



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, so I'm one of the biggest prison break fans out there, I mean, I literally cant go to bed if I dont know that I have not viewed all of the episodes and know everything about whats going on... 

But last day was the final episode and I was dissapointed...

1) the end only tells you that Michael Scofield is dead of his brain cancer, they just show the graveyard...
2) his brother is taking care of his son
3) we know that the general was executed....

But what happened to Gretchen, this dark haired bitch who was working for the cartel???????


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have seen this show a few times. It seemed really cool and interesting, but it always seems that I'm too busy to watch a lot of TV. I miss out on a lot of really good shows!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I have seen this show a few times. It seemed really cool and interesting, but it always seems that I'm too busy to watch a lot of TV. I miss out on a lot of really good shows!



This one was uber cool cause when you thought they got finally everythign all ok, some new dick brought them back into hell and it went on for weeks and weeks, he had to escape from 2 prisons but that was only in the beginning...

You must check it out man, its epic stuff the actors are serioussly brilliant


----------



## GazPots (Sep 17, 2009)

I liked the first 2 seasons then found it degenerated into an really predictable show. 


I still had to watch all the episodes though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 18, 2009)

I love Prison Break, I missed the last few episodes of the last series 


Robert Knepper ftmfw.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 21, 2009)

funny that this thread is up, i've watched the last 3 episodes yesterday.

the first season was just simply awesome. sooo addicting, thrilling, this had everything. second seasons was cool too. the third was kinda meh and i almost lost the interest during season 4.


and i would suggest that if we have a full discussion about what happened that we put something like a "SPOILER-discussion" into the thread title, or just use spoiler tags, for the folks who havent seen it yet.


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 21, 2009)

^ 



The Huf: 1) Didn't Scofield died in the prison while trying to save Sarah?
2) And Sarah _is_ taking care of their son.
3) Yes. He should have been executed together with Bagwell.

Isn't Gretchen still in prison after the guards caught her at the chapel?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 21, 2009)

Holy shit!!! 

They just anounced a new episode tonight on TV!!!!

Does this mean that its not over yet?

So it was not the end in this case 

We shall see....


----------



## Leon (Sep 21, 2009)

TV rots your brain. Get back in the shop!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 21, 2009)

Leon said:


> TV rots your brain. Get back in the shop!



They did use a maple board to go and fetch SILA


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 21, 2009)

I don´t think you have watched the whole thing  I thought just the same thing though, but I couldn´t wait so I downloaded the whole thing and saw that I had one more file 

I really loved prison break, but I think it was a bit too much in the end. I mean, escaping from 1 prison, with A LOT of preparation, ok. Then escaping from another one with far less preparation, well, ok. But then escaping for the third time with even less planning? TOO MUCH!

Have you seen battlestar galactica? Sounds lame, but that´s one of the best series out there! I´m on the final season now and it kicks ass!!

You should also check out dexter. Hmm.. also sounds a bit lame on the name, but don´t let the name fool you!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah lol its way too much, imagine in the reality those guys having to go true what they went true 

I dont know the other stuff you mention, I will check it up...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 21, 2009)

Please do, you won´t regret it.. or maybe you will. It´s a bit time-consuming


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 21, 2009)

Just been watching the new episode!

So it seams that the one I thought was the last one was in fact a major teaser 



Now they are about to make escape scofields wife but this bitch gretchen is also int he same prison and wants to escape with her....


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 30, 2012)

i'm gonna bump this from the dead

i JUST started watching this show. i'm on the 18th episode of season one, and i started watching it yesterday....yeah, i think its an understatement to say i'm addicted. 

really well written show! surprised it took me this long to pick it up. i've been side tracked by watching TONS of other shows.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 31, 2012)

Enjoy Season 01, its epic!


----------

